# Handplane maintenance



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Folks!

I live in a very humid environment and have just noticed after being away for a few weeks that my jointer plane has developed a few ugly patches of rust.

Could anyone suggest how to get rid of these patches and any gnrl tips on a handplane maintenance in a humid environment?

I was thinking rub the patches away with steel wool then apply machine oil...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

WD-40 and a Scotch pad or steel wool will take the rust off. I treat my planes with Camellia oil and paste wax.


----------



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

How often do you apply the paste wax, Maylar?


----------



## Mark Gardena (Oct 14, 2014)

A metal worker in the shop next to me turned me on to using Krud Kutter Must for Rust. The phosphoric acid will deal with the rust to a deeper level than scrubbing it off. (I'm sure there are other brands. Naval Jelly contains phosphoric acid and is easily brushed on).

The metal will be less prone to rust for much longer than normally, though I would of course use paste wax on the treated surfaces afterwards.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

gatortrial said:


> How often do you apply the paste wax, Maylar?


No specific schedule, just "as needed". I wax the soles of my planes with beeswax while I'm using them, for lubrication. When I put the plane away for a period I'll use paste wax.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in central Alabama and it isn't odd for my shop to stay at 90% + humidity for the majority of the year. As for removing rust steel wool and WD-40 will get the surface stuff off. Anything more significant is pretty easily remove with a fine grit sand paper. For prevention I have been using the fairly pricey Renaissance Wax. I have heard it works significantly better than regular pastewax. I've also had to come to terms with the fact that there will almost always be some rust on your tools. For the most part its a cosmetic issue and almost impossible to completely avoid.


----------



## gatortrial (Dec 25, 2013)

Gents, thank you for your feedback! 

I'll go with steel wool and WD40 to treat rust spots, then a coating of Renaissance which I have to hand.


----------



## Firewood furniture (Dec 25, 2013)

I am newer to hand planes but I am figuring out also that they rust easily. I plan on building a cabinet for all my hand tools as seen in a FWW issue to store them. Also I plan to apply a weather stripping to seal cabinet up and then place a dehumidifier pack/unit inside, kinda like the ones they put in gun safes. Especially because my wife and family all went in and bought me the Lie-Nielsen low angle jack plane for Christmas. Also I use something call boe-shield I think it's called to keep them lubricated.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

All that could be overkill, depending on where you live and the relative humidity you see on a regular basis. 

I`m located in Birmingham al and see 90% + humidity the majority of the year. I had to just accept the fact that there was no way I could both use my tools and keep them 100% free of rust. The one thing I`ve found that seems to keep it from getting too bad is renaissance wax. Its usually used on wood and is not cheap at all, but it works well on my metal tools and a little goes a long way. Be careful the first time time you use your plane after you apply it, it slides so easily it nearly left me hand.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

GISer3546, I think I saw your plane fly by my window the other day. WOW, there goes another one,,,,

Dale in Indy


----------

